# Best video game to play while baked



## netpirate (Nov 25, 2008)

What is your best video game to play while totally baked?

I'm really into PS3's [FONT=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]SOCOM: Confrontation. Great while baked.[/FONT]


----------



## LedZeppelin8906 (Nov 25, 2008)

I love playing Halo 3 while baked, especially when you have like 4-6 ppl playing system link multiplayer games, when you get killed you're like whoa wtf? lol


----------



## dannyking (Nov 25, 2008)

final fantasy 7


----------



## netpirate (Nov 25, 2008)

i love ff7! i was a big fan of halo2 when it came out. i wonder what bungie will do now that they dont have a contract with microsoft now.


----------



## LedZeppelin8906 (Nov 25, 2008)

Ever play FF8, that was the first final fantasy I ever beat, probably the first rpg I ever played actually


----------



## Keenly (Nov 25, 2008)

the battlefield series..

if you get into a server with 64 people, its really like a war zone

turn up the volume and get some nice bass...and omg its fucking crazy

explosions gunshots ships and planes and tanks blowing up


----------



## netpirate (Nov 25, 2008)

LedZeppelin8906 said:


> Ever play FF8, that was the first final fantasy I ever beat, probably the first rpg I ever played actually



i have played all of them. the best one is 7. lately i havent really been into rpg's. 

i also love half-life2!!!!!!!! Gordon freeman!


----------



## NLseeker (Nov 25, 2008)

Vice City and San Andreas are at the top of my list


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 25, 2008)

When I'm fecked up pong is even cool......


----------



## netpirate (Nov 25, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> When I'm fecked up pong is even cool......



hahah. beer pong!


----------



## 2muchSmoke (Nov 25, 2008)

gears of war and gears of war 2 the best game ever to play high


----------



## SraGreen (Nov 25, 2008)

2muchSmoke said:


> gears of war and gears of war 2 the best game ever to play high


Heck yes, man. Nothing better than coming up from behind and shotgunning an SOB square in the back and watching him explode in a pile of gore. To be honest, I think it's the best game series ever produced for the 360. And I live barely an hour or two away from Epic Game's base headquarters.

But, yeah. Which do you personally prefer, Gears or Gears 2? I love Gears because of the shotgun. That weapon made the game for me. In Gears 2, the shotgun is nearly a do-nothing weapon. It makes me so sad. But the longer Campaign mode is a serious bonus.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 25, 2008)

Mortal Kombat!


LedZeppelin8906 said:


> I love playing Halo 3 while baked, especially when you have like 4-6 ppl playing system link multiplayer games, when you get killed you're like whoa wtf? lol


----------



## netpirate (Nov 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Mortal Kombat!


lol! you just made me think of that song. haha


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 25, 2008)

I know, I can't get it outta my head either.I'm playing ff8 on my computer now.I have emulators and games for ds, nintendo, super nes,sega,gameboy, playstation, and old dos games.


netpirate said:


> lol! you just made me think of that song. haha


----------



## netpirate (Nov 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I know, I can't get it outta my head either.I'm playing ff8 on my computer now.I have emulators and games for ds, nintendo, super nes,sega,gameboy, playstation, and old dos games.



i wish i had a sis like you........


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 25, 2008)

Destroy All Humans! parts 1 and 2. Im still rockin the first xbox, and I love that game..I must have completed it like 20 times by now.


----------



## netpirate (Nov 25, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> Destroy All Humans! parts 1 and 2. Im still rockin the first xbox, and I love that game..I must have completed it like 20 times by now.



that game reminds me of the movie mars attacks.. hahahaha. i love how they talk.. nep NEAH! AHH HAHAHA


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 25, 2008)

Awwwww...thanks!


netpirate said:


> i wish i had a sis like you........


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 25, 2008)

yeah that lil dude totally sounds like Jack too..oh yeah and I cant forget GTA San Andreas..Best game EVER!


----------



## netpirate (Nov 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Awwwww...thanks!



no prob! we should throw down some online gaming sometime.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 25, 2008)

MAybe, if I could ever find an online game I liked!


netpirate said:


> no prob! we should throw down some online gaming sometime.


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 25, 2008)

i want to get fable2, littlebigplanet, fallout 3, left4 dead and the new sonic for my wife.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 25, 2008)

I used to be a big fan of SLINGO. not to interactive tho.


----------



## netpirate (Nov 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> MAybe, if I could ever find an online game I liked!



try crysis! not for the online gaming but for the sheer awesomeness. needs hefty requirements though. for online gaming on the pc i usually do the counter-strike source. addicting! but as far as console online is, i prefer socom con. its great! *http://www.counter-strike.net/
*


----------



## LedZeppelin8906 (Nov 25, 2008)

Fable was the shit back in the day, maybe like 2-3 years ago, that could be wrong, my sense of time is off


----------



## netpirate (Nov 25, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i want to get fable2, littlebigplanet, fallout 3, left4 dead and the new sonic for my wife.


left4dead sucked. fallout3 is good and i also want littlebig and fable2. i like your taste sir


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Nov 25, 2008)

zombies ate my neighbors !!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ut9oWWI0mWM


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 25, 2008)

LedZeppelin8906 said:


> Fable was the shit back in the day, maybe like 2-3 years ago, that could be wrong, my sense of time is off


 yeah i heard the original was the shit but i never played it. they say the new one is cool so i might try it out. probably not as good as the original though.


----------



## saynotothebs (Nov 25, 2008)

Command and conquer anyone older the better...


----------



## LedZeppelin8906 (Nov 25, 2008)

Anyone ever play a game called Morrowind?


----------



## netpirate (Nov 25, 2008)

LedZeppelin8906 said:


> Anyone ever play a game called Morrowind?



ah shit. elder scrolls!


----------



## LedZeppelin8906 (Nov 25, 2008)

lol yeah, did you like it?


----------



## PurfectStorm (Nov 25, 2008)

haha its all about Diablo 2.

ive wasted probably the better part of a year in front of a computer playing that game since it came out.

I play the shit outta it. get bored with it. but its the only game i find myself coming back to after a few months of break.


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 25, 2008)

netpirate said:


> left4dead sucked. fallout3 is good and i also want littlebig and fable2. i like your taste sir


 thank you , i try to see what games get good reviews cuz if they suck i just dont play them much. damn i didnt know left 4 dead sucks. what made it suck or was it overall just shit lol? l


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 25, 2008)

Fallout 3 looks like it's gonna dissapoint me.I'm a big fan of the first two.In fact I have them.


mastakoosh said:


> i want to get fable2, littlebigplanet, fallout 3, left4 dead and the new sonic for my wife.


Yeah, I'm more into rpgs.And the single player ones.Cuz I'm a hermit.


netpirate said:


> try crysis! not for the online gaming but for the sheer awesomeness. needs hefty requirements though. for online gaming on the pc i usually do the counter-strike source. addicting! but as far as console online is, i prefer socom con. its great!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 25, 2008)

I own it.Want some cheats?http://www.gamespot.com/pc/rpg/elderscrolls3morrowind/hints.html


LedZeppelin8906 said:


> Anyone ever play a game called Morrowind?


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Nov 25, 2008)

mario cart is the shit high


----------



## LedZeppelin8906 (Nov 25, 2008)

Never used cheats, except to make all weapon skills above 100, I've already beaten the main quest several times so now I kinda just roam around looking for cool items when im bored


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 25, 2008)

Do you want the new sonic for ds?The dark brotherhood?It's here.Get a ds emulator, too.Read the rules before you post, these guys are forum nazis.http://www.dgemu.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=411065&st=0 Just hit home to sign up. Here's sonic chronicals, it says there aren't any servers up to download at the moment...keep trying.http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jo1zzjxwm2u


mastakoosh said:


> thank you , i try to see what games get good reviews cuz if they suck i just dont play them much. damn i didnt know left 4 dead sucks. what made it suck or was it overall just shit lol? l


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Fallout 3 looks like it's gonna dissapoint me.I'm a big fan of the first two.In fact I have them.


 i dont know what to expect from it cuz i havent played the first two. it seems like there is a big following so i wanna check it out. i just got back into gaming again so i am behind on a lot of the stuff. i used to have all the old sytems like snes, playstation2, dreamcast but quit playing when my ps2 broke a couple of years ago.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 25, 2008)

Gothic 3, man.Bet you'd like it.


LedZeppelin8906 said:


> Never used cheats, except to make all weapon skills above 100, I've already beaten the main quest several times so now I kinda just roam around looking for cool items when im bored


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 25, 2008)

I have all of it on my comp.Roms and the like.For fallout 1 and @....I got them from Isohunt.Wish I could send them directly to you, I [email protected] is best, Imo.Love the guns, shooting something with a machine gun, scoring a crit, and it splatters...


mastakoosh said:


> i dont know what to expect from it cuz i havent played the first two. it seems like there is a big following so i wanna check it out. i just got back into gaming again so i am behind on a lot of the stuff. i used to have all the old sytems like snes, playstation2, dreamcast but quit playing when my ps2 broke a couple of years ago.


----------



## LedZeppelin8906 (Nov 25, 2008)

Never heard of Gothic 3, what's it like?


----------



## netpirate (Nov 25, 2008)

LedZeppelin8906 said:


> lol yeah, did you like it?


 it was good. better when i was high though. you?


----------



## netpirate (Nov 25, 2008)

CRYSIS is the best game as of now. in the pc world of course


----------



## LedZeppelin8906 (Nov 25, 2008)

netpirate said:


> it was good. better when i was high though. you?


Yeah, it was great when high, its lost its flare since ive played it so much, but theres always something new to do, or to explore which is why I probably come back to it


----------



## netpirate (Nov 25, 2008)

with games like that theres always something to explore. have you tried crysis


----------



## netpirate (Nov 25, 2008)

every now and then i play some old ass games like old mario, snake rattle and roll, battle toads, narc, and some old turtle games. haha


----------



## LedZeppelin8906 (Nov 25, 2008)

never played, but ive checked it out before


----------



## netpirate (Nov 25, 2008)

its insane. the graphics are amazing and the ai is awesome. running it on dual 9800 nvidias sli with 4gb ram. dx10 of course


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 25, 2008)

netpirate said:


> left4dead sucked. fallout3 is good and i also want littlebig and fable2. i like your taste sir


dude Left Four Dead is awesome! Something to finally take place of Halo 3 for a while!..playing as the Infected on vs rocks..the only thing that sucks is when you get crappy teammates..but when your stoned you dont care as much..other than that Fable 2 and Halo 3


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 25, 2008)

It is massive.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvNOnh_W7yc


LedZeppelin8906 said:


> Never heard of Gothic 3, what's it like?


----------



## netpirate (Nov 25, 2008)

superman27nc said:


> dude Left Four Dead is awesome! Something to finally take place of Halo 3 for a while!..playing as the Infected on vs rocks..the only thing that sucks is when you get crappy teammates..but when your stoned you dont care as much..other than that Fable 2 and Halo 3


respectfully superman, but i didnt like it. halo 3 was a bummer. ive been into the halo gaming since XBC was hot. Pinkfury was the name and sniping was the game.. lol!! L A M E. but yeah no scopes on halo2 and 3 just blew ass. im waiting for the new resident evil game..


----------



## netpirate (Nov 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> It is massive.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvNOnh_W7yc



gothic 3 seems fun. whats the premise.


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 25, 2008)

its all good pirate..not trying to down your opinions..i guess every game has its flaws and frustrations..one of the best games ive played is Resident Evil 4 on the Gamecube..its was 4 disc but the graphics were great and the story line really flowed..one of my fav's


----------



## netpirate (Nov 25, 2008)

sugaryDAVE said:


> mario cart is the shit high



im always falling off the map on those ghost maps. the wii sucks!


----------



## netpirate (Nov 25, 2008)

superman27nc said:


> its all good pirate..not trying to down your opinions..i guess every game has its flaws and frustrations..one of the best games ive played is Resident Evil 4 on the Gamecube..its was 4 disc but the graphics were great and the story line really flowed..one of my fav's


gotta give it up to you there mr. re4 was the shitznitbambiddle! POW! it was great.


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Nov 25, 2008)

haha yeah been a wile since i played it , best game for 64 wat 007 golden eye


----------



## netpirate (Nov 25, 2008)

sugaryDAVE said:


> haha yeah been a wile since i played it , best game for 64 wat 007 golden eye



now theres a game. 007 started EVERYTHING in that type of gaming. remember the sniping in that game. AWESOME! great pick sir.


----------



## LedZeppelin8906 (Nov 25, 2008)

Anyone still play n64, I used to love Perfect Dark and Goldeneye


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 25, 2008)

lol.. "shitznitbambiddle"..your crazy...yeah it is one of the few games I actually played all the way through twice..although Fable 2 might be on that list..On Fable 2 i picked the ending were i saved a bunch of people but my dog died and now im kicking myself for that cause I really am missing my lil buddy on there..so if your playing fable to and get to the end..dont pick "Sacrifice"..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 25, 2008)

It's a roleplaying game, kinda like morrowind, with a massive world.I put it on god mode just so I could wander all over.It's huge.


netpirate said:


> gothic 3 seems fun. whats the premise.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 25, 2008)

You get a dog in fallout 1 and 2.


superman27nc said:


> lol.. "shitznitbambiddle"..your crazy...yeah it is one of the few games I actually played all the way through twice..although Fable 2 might be on that list..On Fable 2 i picked the ending were i saved a bunch of people but my dog died and now im kicking myself for that cause I really am missing my lil buddy on there..so if your playing fable to and get to the end..dont pick "Sacrifice"..


----------



## netpirate (Nov 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> It's a roleplaying game, kinda like morrowind, with a massive world.I put it on god mode just so I could wander all over.It's huge.



those mmorpg games are too addicting. ill try them out enough to form an opinion but sometimes if i dont force myself to turn it off, im suck til the wee hours. right now its all run'em gun'em games for me.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 25, 2008)

It's single player, it's not online.I'm not into Wow or stuff like that.


netpirate said:


> those mmorpg games are too addicting. ill try them out enough to form an opinion but sometimes if i dont force myself to turn it off, im suck til the wee hours. right now its all run'em gun'em games for me.


----------



## Keenly (Nov 25, 2008)

netpirate said:


> left4dead sucked. fallout3 is good and i also want littlebig and fable2. i like your taste sir


what do you mean left 4 dead sucked..the game came out 1 week ago today...

its a fucking awesome game and intense at every moment


----------



## netpirate (Nov 25, 2008)

Keenly said:


> what do you mean left 4 dead sucked..the game came out 1 week ago today...
> 
> its a fucking awesome game and intense at every moment



sorry dude. it sucked. there are only 4 campaign maps and game play is mediocre. its been done time and time again and this one my gamer buddy doesnt live up to its predecessors.just my opinion. and coming out a week ago has nothing to do with anything here.


----------



## netpirate (Nov 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> It's single player, it's not online.I'm not into Wow or stuff like that.



oh right on.. hmm. i may have to check it out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 25, 2008)

list of games http://www.dgemu.com/n64.html


list of emulators http://www.dgemu.com/search.html


LedZeppelin8906 said:


> Anyone still play n64, I used to love Perfect Dark and Goldeneye


----------



## victim26 (Nov 25, 2008)

Ninja Gaiden II is pretty awesome when you're stoned. 







Also, Mirror's Edge is a lot of fun to play.


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Nov 25, 2008)

i remember going to school and lovin computer class just cuz of the game bomberman.


----------



## zurces (Nov 25, 2008)

come on ya'll ......................WARHAWK!


----------



## In.The.Basement (Nov 25, 2008)

Anyone ever played Portal from the Orange Box? I got way too stoned one night and played it for hours recently.


----------



## netpirate (Nov 25, 2008)

In.The.Basement said:


> Anyone ever played Portal from the Orange Box? I got way too stoned one night and played it for hours recently.



I LOVE HALF-LIFE 2!!! portal was awesome. they came out with another map pack for it!


----------



## THCInhaler (Nov 25, 2008)

Counter-Strike:Source, by far. It is so fun, and when you're baked, you're so good at it. I own the game, and most of the time I do play it while baked, funnest shit ever .


----------



## dahamma (Nov 25, 2008)

Resistence 2 for PS3 . Fast moving alien/ zombie shit scares the shit out of me. Pretty good, although I don't game much.


----------



## dannyking (Nov 27, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Mortal Kombat!


Man I love Mortal Kombat, Dont know if the new one will do it for me though.

Marvel?? what the hell.


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 27, 2008)

i wonder if that new mortal comvbat vs super heroes(too stoned to look but dc comics i think lol) will fill the tekken void i have lol.


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 27, 2008)

as long as the fatalities are good..it does seem weird to have marvel characters on there..but we shall see..i think for me it will be a renter..as of now I am still enjoying playing Left Four Dead online..versus mode is awesome...it was crazy today cause i went to play Halo 3 after playing L4D for a few days..and its seemed like Halo 3 was in slow motion because your characters pace is so fast in L4D..anyone else notice that?


----------



## stunned (Nov 27, 2008)

Madden, gears of war 2, fable 2 right now


----------



## JacksonGrams (Nov 27, 2008)

dude best game to play stoned, family guy video game end of story


----------



## urmomis100 (Nov 27, 2008)

rock band is the funnest game for me baked, on the drums. followed by guitar hero. it makes it feel like the notes are goin so fucking slow. and i play on expert.


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Nov 27, 2008)

I've been playin fallout 3 baked lately. But my classic baked game is the dotar


----------



## raeman1990 (Nov 27, 2008)

LEFT 4 DEAD!!!!!

it is sooo fucking intense that i can almost NOT play it high.... haha

but i love killing me some zombies!!!!


----------



## bigtittymilf (Nov 27, 2008)

team fortress 2


----------



## Khemi (Nov 27, 2008)

Years ago, Battlefield 1942, Battlefield Vietnam, and BF2 were fun to play online. World of Warcraft is fun too, but addicting. NHL09.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 27, 2008)

dannyking said:


> final fantasy 7


Dude FF7 is the shit for an old game most of the FF series is superb gaming while high. But FF7 a Fav of all time, i thought no 1 played it anymore glad im wrong.


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Nov 27, 2008)

donkey kong!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IVIR GR33N (Nov 27, 2008)

currently still rocking cod4 for the 360 but i play gears 2 also , cant wait to get cod5 shaun white (snowboarding) and the one ive been looking forward too since the first - skate2


----------



## dannyking (Nov 30, 2008)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> Dude FF7 is the shit for an old game most of the FF series is superb gaming while high. But FF7 a Fav of all time, i thought no 1 played it anymore glad im wrong.


true true. mario hasn't gpt a patch on final fantasy 7. I dont care what anyone says, what game you play, oh ff7 has shitty graphics etc etc. wether your stoned, drunk, tripping or coked out of your head or plain ol sober. final fantasy 7 will put any game to shame. should be in the fucking bible!!!
And God Said.......


----------



## guudbud (Nov 30, 2008)

IVIR GR33N said:


> currently still rocking cod4 for the 360 but i play gears 2 also , cant wait to get cod5 shaun white (snowboarding) and the one ive been looking forward too since the first - skate2


 cod4 and cod world at war are the shit online I 2 am waiting on skate 2! I can't wait it's going to be dope!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 30, 2008)

I like 8.Squall is sexy.And six, cuz espers RAWK.


dannyking said:


> true true. mario hasn't gpt a patch on final fantasy 7. I dont care what anyone says, what game you play, oh ff7 has shitty graphics etc etc. wether your stoned, drunk, tripping or coked out of your head or plain ol sober. final fantasy 7 will put any game to shame. should be in the fucking bible!!!
> And God Said.......


----------



## dannyking (Nov 30, 2008)

[youtube]thsnDqQu0mQ[/youtube]


----------



## Ramen Shaman (Nov 30, 2008)

Dude, Danny, they're making a FFVII remake for the PS3? I'd heard rumors, but I must have missed the demo trailer. 

Allow me to pick my jaw up off the floor. That shit is so beautiful!


----------



## dannyking (Nov 30, 2008)

no sorry but i don't think they are doing a remake, apparently it was just a demo of the abilities of the ps3, ive done some research myself, I'm still sceptical of this though. I don't see any reason why they would not do a remake, One of the biggest selling games ever, die hard fans, so much money to be made, hell I'd buy 2 copies myself, one for playing and one to hide away in a cellar for my grandchildren.


----------



## BackDoorMan (Nov 30, 2008)

Guitar hero.. or rockband.. whichever.. doesnt matter.. I used to play GTA and gears of war.. never cared for HALO.. always thought it was more hype than anything.. and thought it just sucked.. when I was younger goldeneye was my shit.. I was always the best at golden eye.. I wanna check out left4dead.. 

But honestly.. I just don't play that much anymore.. games stopped being fun and started being more stressful.. I was breaking controller's, throwing shit and cussing at the TV like a crazy person.. so I just had to let 'em go...

But from time to time I still pop in Marvel Ultimate Alliance and Army of Two.. those are the best games to play when stoned.. especially ultmate alliance..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 30, 2008)

Im all about Rugby 06 right now...for xbox. yeah the first xbox.


----------



## tweach1 (Nov 30, 2008)

Are you guys FUCKING kidding me? Im suprised noone has mentioned spore. 

When im fucking baked and I play that game, you wouldent beleive some of the shit that happens, it it freaks me out too. You already feel like your high when you play it, and when your high its a whole nother story, holy shit is all I can say.


----------



## Proph (Nov 30, 2008)

BLOONS TOWER DEFENSE
http://www.ninjakiwi.com/Games/Tower-Defense/Bloons-Tower-Defense.html

DONT HATE


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 30, 2008)

tweach1 said:


> Are you guys FUCKING kidding me? Im suprised noone has mentioned spore.
> 
> When im fucking baked and I play that game, you wouldent beleive some of the shit that happens, it it freaks me out too. You already feel like your high when you play it, and when your high its a whole nother story, holy shit is all I can say.


 i was hearing a lot of shit about spore but i am not even sure what its about lol.


----------



## Ramen Shaman (Nov 30, 2008)

I think Spore was way overhyped. It was a game that, basically, showed macro evolution in a fun kind of way. You start as this microorganism and slowly evolve into a being, then a colony, then a society, until you conquer space and raid other planets. 

It seems like all the game modes are just a long lead up for space exploration mode. It was kinda fun, but I only played it on a friend's pc for a week then didn't bother playing it again. 

My favorite games, though, gotta be Gears of War and World of Warcraft. On a high-end pc, WoW looks just so amazing. Another good MMO is EVE. It really requires a top-notch pc. The game runs on 3 or 4 servers that all have up to 40,000 people on them at once. You're playing with 40,000 people at the same time! The game is so expansive, too.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm playing 1701 Ad right now.And i like to build far out houses in the sims 2.


----------



## AToDaK (Nov 30, 2008)

i like nhl 09 when im baked


----------



## tweach1 (Nov 30, 2008)

Proph said:


> BLOONS TOWER DEFENSE
> http://www.ninjakiwi.com/Games/Tower-Defense/Bloons-Tower-Defense.html
> 
> DONT HATE


 
I got up to round 29, FUCK YEAH, BEAT THAT


----------



## netpirate (Nov 30, 2008)

just finished replaying parasite eve 1 and 2. i missed those games!!!


----------



## SalaDank (Nov 30, 2008)

NLseeker said:


> Vice City and San Andreas are at the top of my list




You should try liberty city, its damn fun while high...Any one who played liberty city every bum bowl? Its when you get in the helicopter and then jump out and try to crash land in alleys where bums are and hit them. pretty hard...lol


----------



## Jolijn (Nov 30, 2008)

i love gta...but i only have a DS so i just usually play mariokart


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Nov 30, 2008)

tweach1 said:


> I got up to round 29, FUCK YEAH, BEAT THAT


 hahaha bad ass game i got to round 40.. beat that no jokekiss-ass


----------



## SalaDank (Nov 30, 2008)

Jolijn said:


> i love gta...but i only have a DS so i just usually play mariokart



mario kart is the shit.


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Nov 30, 2008)

i take my priviouse quote back i just beat the game level 50!


----------



## tallanasty (Nov 30, 2008)

get blitzed and play nfl blitz on N64, ya its the shit.


----------



## Jolijn (Nov 30, 2008)

my friend got a sega genesis from his gf and he's got most of the sonic games, road rage, and my fav, ecco the dolphin haha


----------



## puffpuffPASSEDOUT (Dec 1, 2008)

Im still playing my PS2 so i can play Socom 2 online! Im still addicted! Sucks becuase it laggs so bad and people always glitch.....But i still love it

...Also any madden game is great to play


----------



## The sim's Bob Newbie (Dec 1, 2008)

Me and my mates used to go mad playing Worms Armageddon on the N64 - but the recent one has been Burnout 3 on the Xbox (we do the "Party Crash" version SEVERAL times per session!)

Honestly - both games kick arse whilst stoned or sober,if anyones got them you MUST try them both out whilst baked!


----------



## Ramen Shaman (Dec 1, 2008)

Jolijn said:


> my friend got a sega genesis from his gf and he's got most of the sonic games, road rage, and my fav, ecco the dolphin haha


Dude! Road Rage is the shit! 

And echo? Don't get me started on that shit. It's like crack. One time, i played that game until I fucking bruised my thumbs. I swear, I couldn't play video games for a week.


----------



## towelie... (Dec 1, 2008)

pong


----------



## SalaDank (Dec 1, 2008)

towelie... said:


> pong



haha pong is the shit..have not played it in awhile.


----------



## victim26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Me and my friends kill this game every time we smoke together.


----------



## victim26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Also, Condemned: Criminal Origins and Condemned 2: Bloodshot are awesome games to play when you're high. Really freak you out if you're playing at night with all the lights off.


----------



## victim26 (Dec 1, 2008)

puffpuffPASSEDOUT said:


> Im still playing my PS2 so i can play Socom 2 online! Im still addicted! Sucks becuase it laggs so bad and people always glitch.....But i still love it
> 
> ...Also any madden game is great to play


I used to love that game but then i got SOCOM 3.


----------



## towelie... (Dec 2, 2008)

victim26 said:


> Me and my friends kill this game every time we smoke together.


screw pong this is the shit 

i'm sooo good at this game, i can kill my friend 5 times in the time he kills me once


----------



## GregD8 (Dec 2, 2008)

netpirate said:


> left4dead sucked. fallout3 is good and i also want littlebig and fable2. i like your taste sir


 Fable 2 is way too short, don't buy it. you can beat the story in 2 days playing casually.


----------



## Biggravy22 (Dec 2, 2008)

CALL OF FUCKING DUTY 4. Or any other Mil Sim.


----------



## storm22 (Dec 2, 2008)

call of duty 4 is wayy to simple for me, but i used to play fps's amateur circut so im prolly just bored of the theme but ive really been liking games like gears of war 2, left 4 dead... i love playing GTA SA high and for the computer TF2 or cs source


----------



## ToonToker (Dec 2, 2008)

Guiter Hero >> All!

If anyone fancies some PFO's on expert let me know


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 2, 2008)

I beat Neverwinter nights 1 and 2.Anyone remember Baldur's Gate?Part 2 was my favorite.


----------



## puffpuffPASSEDOUT (Dec 2, 2008)

victim26 said:


> I used to love that game but then i got SOCOM 3.


Yeah I have Socom 3 but the maps where just toooo big and it would take forever if you died to play again so i sais F that.... Im prob going to get Call of duty 4 soon. I had fun playing that. I hate first person shooters though :/


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 2, 2008)

gow2 is killing me with all the pre-pubescent kids boomshotting me in the face and always saying "are you serious?"


----------



## Ramen Shaman (Dec 2, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I beat Neverwinter nights 1 and 2.Anyone remember Baldur's Gate?Part 2 was my favorite.


Ah, Stoney, you nerd. Heh. 

Neverwinter Nights was the shit. And Baldur's Gate? Jeezus. Amazing.


----------



## jinmaster (Dec 2, 2008)

Man i played NWN i was on that nerd scene, playing the multiplayer servers was sick on that.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 2, 2008)

Yeah, I'm a nerd.I love it.Baldur's was awesome.They don't make them like that anymore.


Ramen Shaman said:


> Ah, Stoney, you nerd. Heh.
> 
> Neverwinter Nights was the shit. And Baldur's Gate? Jeezus. Amazing.


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 2, 2008)

*can someone tell me how to turn this play station 3 on.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 2, 2008)

Start with a nice massage.


tipsgnob said:


> *can someone tell me how to turn this play station 3 on.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 2, 2008)

I never did the multiplayer thing.I'm such a loner.


jinmaster said:


> Man i played NWN i was on that nerd scene, playing the multiplayer servers was sick on that.


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 2, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Start with a nice massage.


*does that work for you???*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 2, 2008)

I bet it would work for you!


tipsgnob said:


> *does that work for you???*


----------



## crippledguy (Dec 8, 2008)

Halo 3...........


----------



## Roiberto (Nov 17, 2013)

Red Orchestra, chivalry, Battlefield Vietnam 2004,Super elite nazi zombie army to name a few.


----------



## clint308 (Nov 17, 2013)

Gran Turismo , need for speed , God of war


----------



## MrMcFreely (Nov 17, 2013)

Is there a bad game to play while high?


----------



## clint308 (Nov 18, 2013)

What about back in tha day with leisure suit larry !!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## banks dank (Nov 18, 2013)

Best game to play high is civilization 3

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 5020T using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## srh88 (Nov 18, 2013)

gta5............


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 18, 2013)

MX vs ATV Reflex!


----------



## NevaSmokedOut (Nov 20, 2013)

you ever play the old mortal kombat games while extremely toasted, its the trippiest shit man.


----------



## scarelet (Nov 20, 2013)

COD ghost is sick high or not.


----------



## clint308 (Nov 20, 2013)

http://www.politesociety.com/binladenliquors_ol10[1].swf
try this game baked people
Grab ya glock
lets go


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Nov 21, 2013)

Borderlands 1 or 2 for me with a big big big nod to Mortal Kombat. I love the 2011 edition but I also still have all the originals on an emulator on my computer. Also Rogue Squadron for N64 should get a shoutout.


----------



## ADriftingGinger (Nov 25, 2013)

Personally I enjoy forza motorsports while baked. I mean dont get me wrong just about any game is good high but forza is my shit.


----------



## NevaSmokedOut (Nov 25, 2013)

play a crash game, any will do and just lose a few times and tell me you won't be lyao.


----------



## B166ER420 (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm always high so I have no reference to playing sober...lol....When I'm upset or mad at the world I like to play any game where I can kill someoneCOD ghosts,Assassins Creed,I just finished SC blacklist on perfectionists.....I'm a weird gamer....I don't like playing online because i cannot stand losing and too much immaturity.I don't like the GTA's but loved Skyrim.I don't like to play any of the racing sims but i like mariokart,i like flight sims....Crimson Skies/xbox,Ace Combats but I don't like the realistic flight sims...lol.My best gaming memories are of Pac-man,Kung-fu master,Mario bros,Donkey Kong at the arcade,playing Techmo Superbowl,Waverace 64,Xlll,playing the original Halo and Mechassault.


High and rambling on...


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 26, 2013)

All video games are great baked. All the way from the NES to the PS4.


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Nov 28, 2013)

Where's My Water?


----------



## rizzlaking (Dec 5, 2013)

battle field 4 it blows my tiny mind


----------



## Mr. Solo Dolo 420 (Dec 9, 2013)

Skyrim... on ultra high settings... in 3D.

Beer pong was one I saw that I can agree with too, haha!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 4, 2014)

Played them all. How about Fuck Quest 1 and 2? So stupid, lol. It was really awkward simulating the "in and out".....


clint308 said:


> What about back in tha day with leisure suit larry !!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 4, 2014)

Quakelive for me.


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 4, 2014)

*The S.T.A.L.K.E.R series for pc, first one is the best*.


----------



## boneyards (Feb 4, 2014)

Wow beats out any game fo sho when I smoke. You can pvp, dungeon grind, troll on trade chat if you want some lols. You can do pretty much whatever you want to do with yer baked self.


----------



## vostok (Feb 5, 2014)

Tropico 4 for me done Skyrim and the others I like being El President'e


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 7, 2014)

Replaying Skyrim with high res textures, and about 30-40 other mods...


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2014)

dayz is pretty fun can be a bit terribly boring sometimes


----------



## clint308 (Feb 8, 2014)

What about the old california games on sega ? surfing was my fav ! or pit bag or what eva it was called.
River raid on atari2600 .
duck hunt on nes
also double dragon 2 i think it was called that ?
all the mario bros games


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 8, 2014)

clint308 said:


> What about the old california games on sega ? surfing was my fav ! or pit bag or what eva it was called.
> River raid on atari2600 .
> duck hunt on nes
> also double dragon 2 i think it was called that ?
> all the mario bros games


Dude thats way throwback I didnt even know what weed was when I played those games. currently playing morrowind with the skyrim engine mod called skywind its a trip and a half...No fast travel though gets ughhhh sometimes.


----------



## Dimebagwylde Wylde (Mar 8, 2014)

For some reason I love playing State of Decay after a few bowls...pretty good game.


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 8, 2014)

I renounce my earlier statement and now say The Stick of Truth is the bees knees


----------



## BasedAF (Mar 9, 2014)

GTA V Bruh


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 9, 2014)

Elder Scrolls Online or Dungeons and Dragons.


----------



## Dimebagwylde Wylde (Mar 11, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> I renounce my earlier statement and now say The Stick of Truth is the bees knees


Is it really good?


----------



## ShazMo09 (Mar 13, 2014)

Dimebagwylde Wylde said:


> Is it really good?


Its pretty damn good....If your a huge South Park fan like me you will fuckin love it


----------



## DroidBoy (Mar 13, 2014)

Final fantasy any rpg really


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 14, 2014)

DroidBoy said:


> Final fantasy


FFXI is garbage. A Realm Re-Boring. 

Any other RPG is still worth your American dollars.


----------



## Subseven (Mar 17, 2014)

I usually go back to old school SNES games and stuff when I'm baked... Don't know why, for some reason I love the nostalgic feel of those games.
Oh and the endless wander around games are fucking awesome, Morrowind is one of my favorites when baked. And trackmania. Actually, too much games.

I just tend to try and stay away from games that are online and where I really want to win (Dota for example), cause I'd get annoyed with myself not being able to perform to my sober standards.


----------



## Doer (Mar 17, 2014)

Spartacus Legends.....it is FREE. More money to get baked.


----------



## Doer (Mar 17, 2014)

Dimebagwylde Wylde said:


> For some reason I love playing State of Decay after a few bowls...pretty good game.


That is an impressively deadly, mind fuck. And after I fought Sara againt a growing herd, step by step, on foot, back to the parking lot only to get eaten at the very gate.....I don't play anymore. I forget to man the tower. I was only down at that construction site on the right, 2 blocks.

I put a lot into Sara and got careless.


----------



## Sativa Diva (Mar 18, 2014)

dannyking said:


> final fantasy 7


Yes!!!! Final Fantasy 7 is the best game ever, closely followed by 10 in my opinion. Imagine if they combined the two and brought out 7 with better graphics and voices rather than text (although they could mess it up easily if they don't get the voices spot on) 

However the developers said that they won't remake it until they make a new final fantasy that outsells the original 7 (good luck there)... 

Another game I love to play high is pokemon especially the originals and gold and silver


----------



## chadster152 (Mar 18, 2014)

I mix it up with some GTA Online, Last of Us (Solo or online it don't matter...one of the best games ever made IMHO), and of course Skyrim. Final Fantasy 7 is amazing as well. Last of Us is awesome if you're blasted...the intensity of online is hard to handle when you are about to fall of the face of the earth.


----------



## HumbleNMotivated (Mar 19, 2014)

If you just wanna get high and wander off like Towelie then I like playing Journey. Not an all the time thing but fun none the less. Dead Space and Portal both have a special place in my heart. Playing Dead Space super high in the dark is scary shit.


----------



## Doer (Mar 19, 2014)

HumbleNMotivated said:


> If you just wanna get high and wander off like Towelie then I like playing Journey. Not an all the time thing but fun none the less. Dead Space and Portal both have a special place in my heart. Playing Dead Space super high in the dark is scary shit.


Yeah...Dead Space is weird. But, I have been going among them since Doom. Somehow all the color and movements, 'splosions, etc are cool and calming in Defense Grid.

I download a lot of Demo. Red Fraction has great artwork. But, I think my best stoned out experience is Battlefield 3. Sometimes I will grab a, placed air defense, by the runway and just harass the other side in the air battles.


----------



## ProHuman (Mar 20, 2014)

*My favorite 2 games are of completely different styles:
*1. Second Life is a relaxing game, it is more social, creative, and relaxing.
In this virtual world, you can create an avatar, own land, create anything you can possibly imagine, travel to various different lands, and of course meet people from all around the world. You can role play, go fishing, create a store, and sell things, go to clubs and dance, you can even find a date and have some sex. Anything is possible in this alternate universe.
https://secondlife.com


2. BattleField Heroes is a game when I get in the mood for action.
It is a fast paced third person shooter, which is more cartoonish than violent. There are different maps, and teams are 8 vs 8 with Nationals vs Royals. 3 classes to choose from, Soldier, Gunner, or Commando, Each with different sets of abilities.
http://www.battlefieldheroes.com/


If anyone else plays these games, or wants more info.. Shoot me a PM
~Pro


----------



## Doer (Mar 21, 2014)

Yeah....2nd Life.. not a game.  More of a first person, social club.


----------



## ProHuman (Mar 21, 2014)

Doer said:


> Yeah....2nd Life.. not a game.  More of a first person, social club.


I do a game inside the game, called CCS, it's a role play game. All avatars wear meters with stamina, and health, they carry weapons and all have abilities to fight with. It's a role play game, based on imagination, creativity, and the ability to understand the combat system. (when to use which skills)

There are also fishing games, where you compete for xp and actually earn money, as land owners pay for increased traffic. There are zombie shooter type games, casinos to gamble at, and many other different games to find if you look.

Granted, there are a ton of people who log in to just socialize, but there are plenty of 'games' to find within the game itself.


----------



## Doer (Mar 21, 2014)

I have ridden some of the air scooters around, if they still have those.

There is another side, even. My Company and others maintain Technical Showcases and seminars in 2nd Life.


----------



## ProHuman (Mar 21, 2014)

Yea, they're still around. There are all kinds of different vehicles to ride around in, even race courses.
People/Companies design and build the vehicles, and write the scripts to make them work, then sell them to those who want them. I can imagine the kind of money you can make if you built a superb toy.

I know it's not your average type of game, but thats why I like to play it while baked. (that's the thread topic) I can go afk, and smoke out, then come back and get creative and do whatever I get in the mood for.

What's the topics of the seminars?


----------



## Doer (Mar 21, 2014)

Tech seminars...big compute, big enterprise stuff. System Administers in banks and such, attend.


----------



## m3d1c1n3man (Mar 25, 2014)

what game is not good when you're high? I mean seriously, is there one?


----------



## Doer (Mar 25, 2014)

I only play when I'm high so how would I know?


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Mar 25, 2014)

Turok: the dinosaur hunter and harvest moon 64


----------



## ProHuman (Mar 25, 2014)

I'll tell you what game is NOT fun to play when baked...
ANY facebook game. 
Those games even suck when sober.


----------



## ShazMo09 (Mar 26, 2014)

ProHuman said:


> I do a game inside the game, called CCS, it's a role play game. All avatars wear meters with stamina, and health, they carry weapons and all have abilities to fight with. It's a role play game, based on imagination, creativity, and the ability to understand the combat system. (when to use which skills)
> 
> There are also fishing games, where you compete for xp and actually earn money, as land owners pay for increased traffic. There are zombie shooter type games, casinos to gamble at, and many other different games to find if you look.
> 
> Granted, there are a ton of people who log in to just socialize, but there are plenty of 'games' to find within the game itself.


Once you start spending more time in your 2nd life than you do in your first you know there is a problem...

Still...Its not a video game!


----------



## ShazMo09 (Mar 26, 2014)

Super Mario while baked...Nothing beats the old school classics for blazed gaming.

Takes me back to my childhood...


----------



## Doer (Mar 26, 2014)

ProHuman said:


> I'll tell you what game is NOT fun to play when baked...
> ANY facebook game.
> Those games even suck when sober.


20 free gladiator fights with other stoned out types. Spartacus Legends. That's a baked rainy afternoon of testosterone fun.


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 26, 2014)

*For a complete 'brain emptying run around shooting things' game, then its mainly old school Unreal Tournament Game Of The Year Edition. PC Online Version.

For complete immersion into another reality then for me its gotta be the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Game series for the pc.*


----------



## m3d1c1n3man (Mar 26, 2014)

m3d1c1n3man said:


> what game is not good when you're high? I mean seriously, is there one?


actually i take that back, games that suck still suck when you're high, maybe not as much...


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2014)

Castlevania. Who doesn't love a good whipping.


----------



## Shippey123 (Apr 8, 2014)

Who doesn't enjoy getting baked and playing some minecraft or dead island?


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Apr 20, 2014)

*Dead Island man, that's a mind blower, them running zombies scare the crap out of me every time until I realised the car is a really good weapon or just jump on top of it. Stoopid brain deads cant climb. lol *


----------



## Cannabis.Is.Free (Apr 21, 2014)

If this was 1-2 years ago, I would say "World of Warcraft" 
I played that game since release, would always get high when playing period. 
I was super hardcore at it as well, I would make thousands a month buying and reselling accounts I raided on to gear up and make more valuable. 

Very addicting and very profitable if you know how. 

Now whenever I get extremely high, I get on Battlefield 4 on PC. 
Playing on a 55" T.v with 100% volume on 7.1 surround sound, nothing beats people thinking there is a war going on in your house.


----------

